# Oceanic Illuminata 57 gallon



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Does anyone have one of these? 








It looks very good to me, for a riparium. It has the same footprint as the Aqueon 65 gallon tank, with rims, but is 3 inches less high. And, I can get it at a LFS near me for $350 in the reef form, so probably a bit cheaper without the overflow. The Aqueon 65 would cost me about $175. Yeah, it costs twice as much, but that is still good compared to custom made rimless tanks, and it saves me a bundle of work removing the upper rim, exposing what is probably an unfinished top edge, plus having the risk of breaking the glass and losing the whole $175.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't have one, but you should


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

clwatkins10 said:


> I don't have one, but you should


I will have my wife..I mean CEO... give you a phone call. But, first a spread sheet to see if I will be homeless after doing this.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

LOL! Too funny!


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't have one of those tanks, but I did just buy an Oceanic 30 cube, and I'm impressed by how much nicer the build quality is over a standard Aqueon tank. Funny, since they are the same company...


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

It's such a nice looking tank. When I bought my 105 Oceanic a few weeks ago, I was really considering that tank instead but they didn't have it without the overflow and I decided to upgrade a little but it really was tempting.


----------



## billb (May 29, 2009)

Wow, just did a search and saw the standard form of this tank advertised as low as $230. A great price! I like the tank dimensions too.

Thanks for the post!

Bill


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

My LFS says I can get the non-drilled, no overflow version of the tank for $280. Where did you see it for $230? I would love to show that price to my store to see if I can get a better deal. I just checked Glasscages website, and their 70 gallon, which is 4 inches taller, costs $220 plus shipping, and their reputation isn't all that great for workmanship.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey there it is. I was wrong before about the manufacturer, but Oceanic is a subsidiary of Central Aquatics, which is also parent to Aqueon. 

I have a GlassCages.com tank--not using it for anything right now--that I bought as the 65 Tall, but I requested a custom size at ~4" shorter, so it's about the same size as this 57. I would recommend the Oceanic over the GlassCages. Better also than de-rimming the 65 as you point out because you could end up with a rough top rim. One pane on my Aqueon 65 is 1/8" taller than all the rest and that doesn't look so good. 

Does the Oceanic have a Starphire front pane? 

What are the top dimensions of your new stand? Will this tank fit on top without extending beyond edges?

That will be a perfect tank for ripariums. I should go put together a blog post. When I first ran into this over on another forum I read it as "Oceanic Illuminati", which seemed ominous, and so strange.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey there it is. I was wrong before about the manufacturer, but Oceanic is a subsidiary of Central Aquatics, which is also parent to Aqueon.
> 
> I have a GlassCages.com tank--not using it for anything right now--that I bought as the 65 Tall, but I requested a custom size at ~4" shorter, so it's about the same size as this 57. I would recommend the Oceanic over the GlassCages. Better also than de-rimming the 65 as you point out because you could end up with a rough top rim. One pane on my Aqueon 65 is 1/8" taller than all the rest and that doesn't look so good.
> 
> ...


It doesn't have a Starphire front pane, those are for the Oceanic Ultimate, which is 6 feet long, and a 215 gallon tank, but at 29 inches high, would make a very ultimate riparium.

The Illuminata has virtually the same footprint as the 65 gallon Aqueon tank, just 1/2 inch less depth and length, so it will fit my new stand perfectly. Some days you just luck out:smile:


----------



## billb (May 29, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> My LFS says I can get the non-drilled, no overflow version of the tank for $280. Where did you see it for $230? I would love to show that price to my store to see if I can get a better deal. I just checked Glasscages website, and their 70 gallon, which is 4 inches taller, costs $220 plus shipping, and their reputation isn't all that great for workmanship.


Sorry for not getting back to you sooner. Here is the link from a store in Tacoma. Ran across it doing a google search.

http://www.indooreef.com/special.html

Unfortunately the sale is over...

Bill


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

My brother bought one of these over the weekend. Going to scape it next weekend, been saving up plants for two months to do a nice low tech setup for him. I'm so jealous, he caught a super steal and has one wicked setup!


----------

